# Fan control for ATI 9800 Pro - Easy problem, please help



## kapten_eriksson (Dec 30, 2005)

Hello! 
Yesterday i downloaded ATI-TOOL 0.24. I did it because i was told to if i needed to increase the fanspeed of my graphic card (ATI 9800 PRO). The problem is that im not a highskilled computer pro and therefore i need help to do it . So if anyone knows how to increase the fanspeed and also maybe help me to clock the card a little i would be more than happy. 

If anyone wanted to know "how it looks" on my computer i attached a printscreen image file. You also get a bonus pick on Jessica Simpson ;-)


Have a nice day and enjoy 2006 ;-)

/Erik - Sweden


----------



## Poisonsnak (Dec 31, 2005)

Click "settings" in the lower right

In the drop-down listbox at the top go to "Fan control"
you have to check off "override fan speeds" at this point, and then use your judgement.  If you are trying to increase your speed you might as well use the "fixed percentage" option at 100%, or if you prefer you can set a temperature : fan speed correlation if you click the "dynamic based on GPU temperature" radio button.

thanks for the bonus!


----------



## kapten_eriksson (Dec 31, 2005)

*No "fancontrol" in listbox*

Thank you for the answer poisonsnak!

But there is a problem. There is no "fancontrol" link in the drop-down listbox underneath settings and if it had been there i'd have noticed and not made this thread . 
My guess is that my card (RADEON 9800 Pro) isn't supported, apart from that i don't have a clue :S

Appreciate anyone who takes time to give my questiones an answer.


----------



## tehrobbo (Dec 31, 2005)

I think you have to mod your 9800 pro to get fan control, believe it or not:

http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/109


----------



## kapten_eriksson (Dec 31, 2005)

Hmm...i hope 2006 will be a less problematic year for my computer hardware.

Anyway thank you tehrobbo for the giving my problem a "diagnos" or whatever i should call it.
Now i don't need to search the whole net for answers anymore.


----------

